# SCREWED... HELP!?!?



## Nilton (13/9/15)

Hi Guys,

Hoping that someone will be able to help me with my silly yet so complicated problem. 

My Velocity grub screws are absolute S@!t and have completely stripped after rebuilding my coils maybe 4 or 5 times. Absolutely terrible. 

I need new screws and this has turned out to be a lot more complicated than walking into a builders and picking out some screws? Impossible to find.

Want to replace the grub screws with normal Philips screws. I've got the size down just can't find any anywhere. 

If anyone has and wants to sell I'm a willing buyer, or if anyone can point me to where I can get that would be most appreciated.

Looking for 3mm x 5mm

In the mean time I've ordered a big back from Fasttech but that won't help me until they arrive in December if lucky. Lol

Anyone....?


----------



## Chris du Toit (13/9/15)

Hey @Nilton I don't think you're gonna find 3x5mm. Just buy any 3mm length and cut them to size and a little filing on the ends and they should work fine. Had to do the same on my big dripper. There is a place in CPT that has that size grub screws though, they are called Nesco. Don't know if they are in JHB as well?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (13/9/15)

www.fatdaddyvapes.com

I ordered the complete set and they fit the velocity.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (13/9/15)

Try an engineering type shop. Back when I fiddled with air rifles a lot I used to get small grub screws and the like from a local shop, JJV Bolt & Nut. Think places like that would be your best bet.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex (13/9/15)

Try *Miles Industrial Fasteners* in Benoni *11 849 6624*

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Chris du Toit (13/9/15)

Alex said:


> Try *Miles Industrial Fasteners* in Benoni *11 849 6624*


Ahhhhh yes, we purchase our small tools from then for our JHB branch. Sure miles will be able to sort you out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (13/9/15)

@Nilton 3mm you can get but its the thread pitch that normally is the issue.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g (13/9/15)

@Nilton try a pc repair shop they have millions of small screw lying around chances are you will find what you need.


----------



## Nilton (13/9/15)

Thanks guys for all the helpful feedback.... Got a couple of places to try out. Will check out all these places and see if I can come right before my order arrives.


----------

